# New navien tankless



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

Any of you seen or installed the new navien NPE that will run off 1/2" gas line?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

antiCon said:


> Any of you seen or installed the new navien NPE that will run off 1/2" gas line?


 How many btu input is the unit??


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

19-199k Apparently it works like the carburetor on a car and actually sucks the gas out of gas line here's a photo of the spec sheet I hope you can see it


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It is a marketing scam!! :furious:

The unit input size is 3/4" and the specs say to run 3/4" pipe. To run the tankless on a 1/2" or 3/4" line it sucks the gas from the line like a fire department pumper truck. 

So yeah, it will work on a 1/2" line but depending on the piping system, it will suck the pilots out of your range.

In the meeting we went to, the presenter specifically told us to expect heating problems with the furnace if it is on when the tankless unit kicks on.

SCREW YOU NAVIEN!


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

That's what I was thinking myself... If it sucking inches of WC outta the gas line it gotta cause problems in the system. just think if your cooking and the stovetop gets sucked dry, flame goes out and your not there. Comes back on... Gas fills room and whammy o.0 could be a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I installed one about 12 weeks ago. We ran a 3/4 gas supply to it. I prefer the old units. The new has the gas connection in the front left corner of the bottom, directly in front of the nipple extend out for the hot side.

The new gas location will make it a PITA to flush the unit


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

PlungerJockey said:


> I installed one about 12 weeks ago. We ran a 3/4 gas supply to it. I prefer the old units. The new has the gas connection in the front left corner of the bottom, directly in front of the nipple extend out for the hot side.
> 
> The new gas location will make it a PITA to flush the unit


Eternal never needs flushed.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Eternal GU100 hooks up to 1/2" existing gas line and is good for a 2 bath house.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

199K BTU units needs 3/4 supplies.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> 199K BTU units needs 3/4 supplies.


yes they do.. and there lies the problem i see with this new heater.. because they (navien) says it can be installed on a 1/2" line with a max BTU of 40k. 
this new heater actually sucks the gas out of the line like a vacuum cleaner in order to get the 199k BTU's needed. 
Reason i ask you folk is we had one of their sales reps in our shop to show us this new tankless... after he left, me and a few others were thinking and chatting about what could happen to other gas fixtures in the system (furnace, stove, ect.) if you introduce neg. pressure in the line...

that being said, were all gonna stick to eternal and noritz... :thumbup:
we thought it was a joke and after their recall with another of their heaters i see another one coming with this one as well.. :yes:


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

I am still not a fan of Tankless

I have went to Riannia and some other to be authorized installer.

I still wouldn't put one in my own house.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm with ya.. After installing a bunch of eternals they do seem to be the best tankless technology on the market, however for my money I'd rather have a vertex.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Rheem made one few years back that would work on 1/2 gas line. I installed one in my house i had at the time and it worked great!!! i sold a some of them as a retrofit, but they would only work on a smaller home. If it was a larger home it wouldnt keep up with the demands. They stopped making it and when i asked why. They said they didnt need that part of the market. Thats the brain trust that run that company.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> Rheem made one few years back that would work on 1/2 gas line. I installed one in my house i had at the time and it worked great!!! i sold a some of them as a retrofit, but they would only work on a smaller home. If it was a larger home it wouldnt keep up with the demands. They stopped making it and when i asked why. They said they didnt need that part of the market. Thats the brain trust that run that company.


 Stopped making them???? Why am I still seeing them at the big box stores???


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> Rheem made one few years back that would work on 1/2 gas line. I installed one in my house i had at the time and it worked great!!! i sold a some of them as a retrofit, but they would only work on a smaller home. If it was a larger home it wouldnt keep up with the demands. They stopped making it and when i asked why. They said they didnt need that part of the market. Thats the brain trust that run that company.


My supplier about a month ago had a flyer where they were selling them with 1/2" gas supplies. Didn't think about it but makes since its limited to output

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

